
The fundamental problems with CSS3 - ajbatac
http://ajaxian.com/archives/the-fundamental-problems-with-css3
======
makecheck
Actual article: <http://mattwilcox.net/archive/entry/id/1031/>

------
mattmcknight
Left out "Lack of support in IE6".

